# Where to get aftermarket slim battery case ?



## biggerpizza (Feb 21, 2021)

Where I can get a slim battery or battery case like the Bosch powerpack size?
Have a bafang on a Giant boulder for 10000km then transferred the motor into a Norco six. Did another 3000Km with the Norco. 
Now the battery is close to the end of the life. Thinking about a new 48V battery.
It got to be a slim one. The existing battery is too big. Front wheel will hit battery when I do big jump.
cheers


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

The Bosch batteries are 36V, so fewer cells, smaller battery. em3ev produces custom batteries (depending on how busy they are). Might inquire there.


----------



## biggerpizza (Feb 21, 2021)

fos'l said:


> The Bosch batteries are 36V, so fewer cells, smaller battery. em3ev produces custom batteries (depending on how busy they are). Might inquire there.


Thanks.
em3ev 48V(13S5P) is almost the same size as my current one. Bosch is 36 and 1000AUD each.
No solution at the moment. 
It will be nice to get a Bosch or Marin's battery case then DIY the battery.


----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

The Hailong G56 is smaller than the one you list and can be done in 48V. Empty case: 24.7US $ 5% OFF|New version hailong battery 24V 36V 48V 52V battery box for 56pcs 65pcs 70pcs 80pcs cells G56 G70 G80 MAX hailong battery case|Electric Bicycle Accessories| - AliExpress

Complete batteries (available other places as well): 328.5US $ 25% OFF|Ebike Samsung Battery Pack 36V 13Ah 48V 10.4Ah G56 Hailong Electric Bicycle Batteries for Bafang BBSHD BBS02 1000W 750W 500W|Electric Bicycle Battery| - AliExpress

I don't know if that's small enough to be of help to you, but if you find something smaller let me know, I may have need of one myself.


----------



## biggerpizza (Feb 21, 2021)

Jon A said:


> The Hailong G56 is smaller than the one you list and can be done in 48V. Empty case: 24.7US $ 5% OFF|New version hailong battery 24V 36V 48V 52V battery box for 56pcs 65pcs 70pcs 80pcs cells G56 G70 G80 MAX hailong battery case|Electric Bicycle Accessories| - AliExpress
> 
> Complete batteries (available other places as well): 328.5US $ 25% OFF|Ebike Samsung Battery Pack 36V 13Ah 48V 10.4Ah G56 Hailong Electric Bicycle Batteries for Bafang BBSHD BBS02 1000W 750W 500W|Electric Bicycle Battery| - AliExpress
> 
> I don't know if that's small enough to be of help to you, but if you find something smaller let me know, I may have need of one myself.


Thanks for the info.
If the G56 is 92.7mm high, it's about 20mm lower than my current one. But it's longer. Got to cut a piece of timer to test the travel of the front fork.


----------

